#ubuntu-centroamerica 2012-02-10
<leo7br> buenos dias
<leo7br> que tal todos???
<leo7br> hay alguien en esta sala???
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2012-02-12
<Bryan> Hola!
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2013-02-10
<zero-> hola
<zero-> soy nuevo aqui como estan?
